

An Open Letter to Comcast/Xfinity - dcuthbertson
http://staciehuckeba.wordpress.com/2014/06/14/an-open-letter-to-comcast-xfinity/

======
PaulHoule
I like the sentiment but I think this ought to go back to the editor to keep
the best 20% of quirkiness and get rid of the other 80%.

